
CppCon 2017: Chandler Carruth “Going Nowhere Faster” - matt_d
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EWejmkKlxs
======
matt_d
Slides:
[http://chandlerc.github.io/talks/cppcon2017/going_nowhere_fa...](http://chandlerc.github.io/talks/cppcon2017/going_nowhere_faster.html)

